# "Lost" Challenge Winner



## candid petunia (Nov 26, 2014)

And for the third consecutive time, *Firemajic* is a winner, with her poem *The Rape of Innocence*!

Firemajic will receive the Laureate award and get to choose the prompt for the next month's challenge.


That's a hat-trick, and probably a first in the history of the Poetry Challenges.  Congratulations, Jul!


----------



## Gumby (Nov 26, 2014)

Way to go, Jul! A triple play and played very well! Congratulations, you!


----------



## Nellie (Nov 26, 2014)

Congratulations, Jul! :champagne:


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 26, 2014)

You go, Jul! All hail Firemajic and her platinum pen! I'm absolutely elated that you were the first to accomplish the hat trick, you most certainly deserve the honor. I'm so proud of you, love. Dare I say, go for four? Yes, I do! No pressure, lol. Congrats, my dear friend.


----------



## escorial (Nov 26, 2014)

well done


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 26, 2014)

I will never apologize for my need to write poetry again...I always have--in the past, but never again. To quote a dear friend of mine[mrmustard] I found my voice here on WF...Thanks to you guys, you have shown me it is ok to dig into the dark recesses of my mind and give voice to what cowered there, and for this freedom--I thank you.

candid Petunia--you always challenged me to try harder, and you never excepted anything but my best.
Gumby--you inspired me..
Nellie--your elegant way of writing is something I admire.
escorial--man of few words, you taught me less is more.
Lisa--we have walked the dark side of poetry together, and I was your willing student. 

You all have been mentors to me and I thank you. Peace always...Julia


----------



## toddm (Nov 26, 2014)

nice work! : )


----------



## Mutimir (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice hat trick. Well done. 

Now someone needs to take you down  Come on folks!


----------



## Ethan (Nov 27, 2014)

Well deserved congratulations and accolades! 
Best Regards
David


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 27, 2014)

Todd--I know you are proud of me, after all you have mentored me from day one. Generous and kind , you helped me every step of the way, My first lesson from you was "Never be cliche"[oh how I cringe in embarrassment when I remember my earlier poetry]. Your skill as a poet is unmatched when it comes to sheer beauty. So for your support ,kindness and mentoring--I thank you.

Erhan--You make me feel like a kid at Christmas when I read your breath taking poetry.Reading your work is like seeing a rare bird in flight or watching a Lunar eclipse , you just stand in awe--and for that moment in time you are transported to a place you have never been before.So you have taught me to dig deeper to express myself and for that, and the pleasure of your poetry--I thank you.

Mutimir--Thank you for your kind words ! I have enjoyed your poetry and the unique style you have, you have some mad writing skills and I have enjoyed reading your work.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 27, 2014)

Way to go, girl*! *  :applouse:     I knew you had a winner with that one. Very well done.


----------



## rcallaci (Nov 27, 2014)

Julia

You know your craft well- you are a wordsmith (the highest compliant I can give). I've read many of your poems and each and every one is a treat unto itself. Congrats on this contest -you got those writing bones....

my warmest
bob


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 27, 2014)

jen--how I love to see poems through your eyes...I think I understand what the writer was saying, then I read your comments and have the rare pleasure of seeing it  through your exceptional vision and it is like taking off my sunglasses and really seeing the beauty that was hidden.  Your poetry is so gentle ,honest and beautiful and such a pleasure. Thank you for showing me how to go beyond the written word,and see with my heart and soul.


Bob--Oh my, your poetry is scary good, your skill is a thing of beauty and I am constantly amazed at the depths you plunge, I thought I had dark poetry down--but compared to yours--I was writing nursery rhymes...You my friend are a class act. Thank you for showing me how to be fearless when writing, Thank you so much. Peace always...Julia


----------



## PiP (Nov 28, 2014)

candid petunia said:


> That's a hat-trick, and probably a first in the history of the Poetry Challenges.  Congratulations, Jul!



Congratulations, Jul! A well deserved win and an amazing achievement!


----------



## candid petunia (Nov 29, 2014)

I am a bit late in announcing this:
Firemajic has decided to pass on the FoWF subscription to jenthepen for this month.  Thank you, Jul.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 29, 2014)

candid petunia said:


> I am a bit late in announcing this:
> Firemajic has decided to pass on the FoWF subscription to jenthepen for this month.  Thank you, Jul.



That's a really nice thing to do Jules :smile:


----------



## Caragula (Nov 29, 2014)

Well deserved, it got my vote anyway


----------



## qwertyportne (Nov 29, 2014)

Beautiful poem, Firemajic. Congratulations on the win!


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 29, 2014)

Just got back on the forums after 'real life' reared up for a while. And I come back to discover that Julia has chosen me to benefit from her wonderful kindness. Thank you, Jul, you are a star of a friend.

jen


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 29, 2014)

PiP--thank you, you are such a kind and welcoming spirit and you are one of the people who for me, makes WF such a wonderful place...
mrmustard--really the thanks go to candid petunia--she reminded me that I could do that, so thanks cp!
Qwertyportne--Thank you for the wonderful comment, I will never forget the first time I read your poem "Back Seat"...That was when I knew the full power of poetry...Thank you.
caragula---Thank you for your kind words. Your poem "Emily" was so bittersweet, one that I shall never forget...
jenthepen--you are so welcome.   Peace always...Julia


----------



## The Defenestrator (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a lot to learn.   Great job Julia, it was truly a good poem.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 30, 2014)

The Defenestrator--thank you! Your entry poem was wonderful , I have enjoyed getting to know you, looking forward to reading much more of your work. Peace always...Julia


----------

